# 260Z w/skyline motor?



## chickenmoo04 (Nov 10, 2005)

Is the skyline RB25DETT a direct drop in replacement or does the engine bay need some custom fabrication and mounts? What kind of tranny would you use for it?


----------



## Lordhighwind (Sep 10, 2007)

i've totally heard the same thing that you speak of! im not sure, and i posted a recent post about it and from what ive got back no one knows if it does or not.... but from what ive been told, the 260Z mounts are an exact fit for that engine... as for transmission i have no clue


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

if you are going to use that engine, get a front clip with the engine, trans, harness, ecu, etc
it would make life alot easier


----------



## Mig2 (Jul 20, 2005)

Not a direct drop in at all. RB engines are front sump for the sedans. S30s (240Z-260Z-280Z) are rear sump. At very least, the oil pan would have to be modified/changed as well as the pickup to go with that modification just make the engine clear the front suspension/steering rack, etc. Also, you'd have to use the trans that comes with the RB which would require modification to the crossmember/trans mount. I've seen the swap done and it's a great swap. But FAR from a 'direct drop in'.


----------

